# What wheelset do you have on your RS?



## Capt.Canuck

I just picked up a 2011 RS last week and I love the bike, but the R500 wheelset has to go. 

RS owners, what wheelsets are you using currently? photos welcome too :thumbsup:

(I ordered a new set yesterday, will post a photo when they are on the bike.)


----------



## webmstrk9

I had a set built at my LBS, chris king hubs, laced to h+ son SL42 rims, stiffer rims than stock. I had considered Reynolds, Ultegras, and HED Ardnennes.

The immediate reason for me to upgrade was for a stiffer/stronger wheelset as Im around 210lbs on average.


----------



## anotherguy

Zipp 404's with a PowerTap Pro+ on my 2010 RS. They will be moving to my new bike for a few months until I save enough coin to get the new PowerTap G3/Enve wheelset. Once that happens I will either sell my RS + ZIpp's or keep it to start racing on next year.


----------



## mjengstrom

Right now, I use Ksyrium SL's and occasionally put my 404's on my RS (they mostly stay on my Tri Bike). But I will be looking for some new training wheels next spring. My rear SL has been giving me some issues. Not sure what I will get yet though. Maybe some Ardnennes.


----------



## Capt.Canuck

Great bikes guys.

I've got a set of Campagnolo Shamal Ultra 2-Way coming, can't wait to get them on the bike.

Haven't decided yet whether or not to go with GP4000s or tubless Hutchinson's.


----------



## tdietz87

webmstrk9 said:


> I had a set built at my LBS, chris king hubs, laced to h+ son SL42 rims, stiffer rims than stock. I had considered Reynolds, Ultegras, and HED Ardnennes.
> 
> The immediate reason for me to upgrade was for a stiffer/stronger wheelset as Im around 210lbs on average.


Nice looking ride! How much did you ned up spending on those wheels, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Whip Appeal Neil

I have the 2010 and have the stock Fulrum Racing 7 -- I'm 280+ and was going to chagne them out immeidately, but my LBS that I would be fine on them as they are strong. I run 23c as well and ride it pretty hard, havent had any issues after 150+ miles. I considered Ultegras -- but might do a custom build due to my weight. THen again I might not get any new wheels until I shave some fat off my body anyways. -- 

I've been on (2) rides close to 40 miles with all types of roads and hills and they ride fine. (knock on wood)


----------



## simonaway427

Not an RS, but I run Soul 3.0SL on my S1


----------



## DrJordon

I run Mavic R-Sys Premiums on my 2010 RS grey and black. I love the look!!


----------



## tapar1

I think you'll like the Shamal's... I have the Campy Zonda's to compliment the Chorus 11-speed gruppo... no complaints so far... really like my RS.


----------



## 2002

Mavic Ksyrium Yksion K10. Pretty good on club rides.


----------



## Har

2010 RS, I was at the store when the bike was still in the box, I didn't even bother to have them take the Fulcrum 7's out. I put on a year old set of Easton EA 90 SLX, and dropped the weight of the bike by like a pound. I really really liked these wheel's on the bike, how they rode and spun up, they have since been replaced with a set of Easton EA 90 SL, The SLX's went through a period of several spokes breaking in a short period of time.


----------



## MattSoutherden

I originally built up with some DT Swiss Mon Chasserals from my old bike.

Im currently running handbuilts. Kinlin 300 rims. Powertap SL+ rear, Tune Mig 70 front. Sapim cx-ray spokes.


----------



## eekase

*Reynolds on my R3SL*

I know the OP was regarding the RS, but on my R3SL I usually ride on the Reynolds Attacks. I also will put HED Ardennes or HED Stingers on the depending on the ride, but usually stick with the Attacks..


----------



## 2002

See pic.


----------



## MattSoutherden

CCUs look awesome on that build. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2002

MattSoutherden said:


> CCUs look awesome on that build. :thumbsup:


Thanks.


----------



## r1cardo

Still have the r500, I'm saving $ to get the mavic cosmic carbone sl.


----------



## swierszcz

Fulcrum Racing Zero


----------



## jkk

Mavic Ksyrium ES (Edition Speciale) on my '08 RS. Not cheap, but they've turned out to be a great general purpose wheelset. I think the ES was an anniversary model sold by Mavic for a short time a few years ago.


----------



## ilike3bikes

DT Swiss 1250 clinchers. Before I got the DT Swiss wheel set, I used Williams System 30s and found them very adequate.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder

2008 Bontrager Race X Lites on my 2008 RS. Stiff, strong, and reasonably light. These carry a 5 year warranty. (Current Bontragers are only 1 year on rims). And they're kinda purdy.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

Shimano 7850SL, Ksyrium SSL 3, Zipp 303. Different wheels for different applications.


----------



## Ptrkgmz

*Zipp 101 or Firecrest 404*

I have a 2010 RS and am looking to upgrade my wheel set. Looking mainly at the new Firecrest 404s. Does anyone have those on their RS with a pic? Trying to decide on Beyond Black or Grey. Also may get 101s for winter. Any pics of that too?


----------



## yokeho

*Running Easton EA90SLX on my R3SL*

I ran out of money near the end of building up my 2009 R3SL so I went with the Easton EA90SLX. It's a nice light wheelset (1400 gm) for a good price ( $700) . I figured that since I was building a climbing machine, light weight was more of a premium than being aero. 

My LBS said they used to be branded as Velomax before Easton bought them. 

They use straight pull spokes so it's not quite as easy to find them as regular 'J' bends, but I imagine easier than some of the really esoteric spokes.


----------



## ilike3bikes

I am using the DT 1250 clinchers. I am very happy with them. If you don't want to pop for the DT 1250s (they are expensive), you would probably be happy with any of the Williams wheel sets. I have used the system 30s and system 50s.


----------

